
Effects of Acetaminophen on Risk Taking - bookofjoe
https://academic.oup.com/scan/advance-article/doi/10.1093/scan/nsaa108/5897711
======
allears
This study only examined immature humans (mean age around 19). It's well
established that perception of risk changes with age. Yet this factor isn't
mentioned in the study. Many studies use students as subjects for obvious
reasons, but few studies take the maturation process into account.

